# Addiction is a horrible thing - 1st Fattie!



## fanciesmom (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi my name is Sharon and I am an addict.  I cannot live without fatties.

It is all your fault - everyone of you!  We haven't finished the first one and I'm already planning the next one!!!! 

Thank you soooooooooo much
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















Bratwurst, kraut, Swiss cheese, dill pickles, and horseradish!  Yumm  Such ooooy goooy smokey bacony goodness.  


Thank you thank you thank you!!!!!


----------



## fishawn (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome to the club


----------



## fishawn (Sep 14, 2008)

Anyone else in this much trouble also?


----------



## richtee (Sep 14, 2008)

Now that is a beauty!  Well done Mom!  I'm gonna HAVE to give *POINTS!*


----------



## ronp (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice job!!


----------



## guvna (Sep 15, 2008)

looks like a tight roll on that one... nice! is that a henckels 5-star on the plate?


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!!  I'm eyeing a corned beef in the freezer . . .  along with the Kitchenaid grinder.  Maybe I'll play with that idea tomorrow - nice sammies for Bob's lunch this week (when he runs out of brisket!)

Guvna - that is a Calphalon santoku - my absolute favorite knife!!!


----------



## agmeyer (Sep 16, 2008)

Why a corned beef when you can do a brisket?  I watch for brisket on sale and  stock up.   The same with sausage chubs.   Breakfast fatties, hot fatties,  Variety fatties;  I'm hooked also.   Have you tried Hot Hungerian Paprika?   Something tells me that drained sauerkraut might be good in a fattie?


----------



## erain (Sep 16, 2008)

i can tel you that for a fact, get some brats and take out of casings, enuff for however big a fatty you makin. use some leftover boiled,diced kinda small or some leftover mashed(i like with garlic) put the spuds on fatty meat,some good saurekraut, and some swiss. roll, do a weave if you want, and smoke... guaranteed good!!!


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 16, 2008)

Addiction good,listen to those little voices,feed there desire lol,great looking Qview ypu got there fanciesmom.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 16, 2008)

Somehow the idea of a true Ruben just struck my mind, the brisket was 99 cents a pound at Costco and I don't feel too bad about grinding it up.

The kraut was fantastic in the Fatty!  

We love hot Hungarian paprika, and Spanish smoked paprika (to die for).


----------



## chef_boy812 (Sep 16, 2008)

oh lady!

I feel a fix coming on soon. and that may be the next hit for me.

The addiction grows, and soon you will be hungry for them all of the time.

I dream fattie!!!


----------



## muscleoverimport69 (Sep 16, 2008)

I aint addicted yet, havent made one. but I have a feeling when I do I will be. Looks good though., Great job


----------



## grothe (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks da** good...Nice idea w/ the kraut!!!


----------



## mrflames (Sep 16, 2008)

nice going


----------



## ezmoney (Sep 18, 2008)

Excellent work....now I'm hungry!


----------

